# Ruptured corpus luteum cyst - warning graphic details



## Zen_Jenn

I thought I would share my story in case other ladies face the same decisions I had to make. 

I was five weeks pregnant Thursday morning when I awoke at 4am with excruciating pain in my abdomen. We rushed to the emergency room and they quickly set up an IV and gave me some morphine for the pain. They called in an ultrasound technician and a ob/gyn and used a catheter to fill my bladder. The ultrasound showed lots of fluid around my uterus and a gestational sac, but no bean, in my uterus. Additionally my left ovary was very large. They did both an external and an internal ultrasound.

They sent the pics to radiology, did bloods and found that my HCG level was 2100. When the obgyn arrived he explained that they should have been able to see something in the sac, but that it may be too early. Additionally he worried that I had suffered an ectopic pregnancy and that a fallopian tube had burst, or was ready to burst. 

He gave me two options. I could wait a couple days, and see if my body reabsorbed the fluids in my abdomen, or I could undergo a laparoscopy. He said if I waited there was a chance of death if it were an ectopic pregnancy.

I chose to undergo the laparoscopy. In retrospect it was clear that that was the doctor's preferred option, and I may have chosen to wait based on the outcome.

The anesthesiologist came in, explained what was going to happen, and we rushed to the operating room (I arrived at the hospital at 4:30, and was in surgery by 8:30). The surgery was quick. When I came to in the recovery room the obgyn explained to me that there was no ectopic pregnancy. The corpus luteum cyst in my left ovary had burst. That cyst is responsible for providing HCG for the first 10 weeks of pregnancy, so they left it in the hopes that the pregnancy may still be viable. They did remove much of the fluid, which relieved the pain.

They took pictures during the laparoscopy that were very cool. I will post them to another website and link to them later on, as they are quite graphic. The left ovary is pushed under the uterus, and is the same size as the uterus.

So now I wait. I am quite light headed and in pain, but I am taking pain medicine (hydrocodone) that is somewhat safe for the baby. The doctor said taking the medicine is safer than the stress of the pain for the baby. I will go in for bloods tomorrow and Monday, to see if the pregnancy is viable, and will go back to the obgyn on Thursday.

The chance of the pregnancy being viable is very low. If it is I think the baby is at additional risk because of the stress from the pain and the morphine and general anesthesia that I underwent.

Anyway, that's my story. I have done a lot of cryng, and am clinging to a shred of hope that the bean sticks and continues to grow.


----------



## MrsJD

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear this. I too have a CL cyst on my left ovary but lucky for me it has reduced on it's own this week.

Hopefully, your baby will fight this :hugs:

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Beltane

Wow- thank you for sharing. How awful. Hope you have a speedy recovery and that everything is alright! :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: :hugs: I really hope everything's okay. I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh hunny. I am wishing and hoping for you and bean. I have a cyst too, thank you for sharing this even though it must have been so hard. :hugs:


----------



## dt1234565

Thank you for sharing your story. My scan results also show a CL on my right side but after reading up i know its there for early pregnancy and scan showed no free fluid.

I hope that your bean will be ok, and i hope that you are ok.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blessed1

thanks for sharing your story. Praying you all will be okay. :)


----------



## Jellyt

Praying that you and your bean will be okay xxxx


----------



## fluffpuffin

Hey, what a scary experience. I too have a CL cyst on my right ovary, and there was free fluid in my abdomen at my last scan 2 weeks ago, but the cyst was still there and was 5cm big. I have to go in for my next scan Monday and hope as you do that everything will be ok with my lil bean....


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Fluffpuffin, I hope everything goes ok with your scan. I guess as long as they know what it is, they can keep an eye on it and keep it away from your bean. 

My ovary was twisted under the uterus, so they untwisted it and removed some fluid. I'm attaching some photos, cause I think they're pretty cool, if they offend anyone let me know and I'll remove them.
 



Attached Files:







uterus pics.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 321


----------



## BizyBee

I'll be thinking of you hun. I hope all goes well. xx :hugs:


----------



## BBonBoard

I hope your little bean is ok. Good luck.


----------



## halas

hope you and bean are fine


----------



## RaeEW89

Oh God sweetie, I hope that everything works out for you! Im sorry you had such a rough day! FX'd for your next appt.


----------



## fluffpuffin

thanks I hope so too. The pics are really interesting. A twisted ovary must have been incredibly painful sweetie. keeping fx'd that your bean's ok now. When is your next scan?
xx


----------



## Cobo76

Thank you for sharing your story. I really hope that you get better soon. Praying that your lil bean sticks hun. :hugs:


----------



## key123

hi huni i just want ed to tell you that there is hope i had the same as u and they told me the same and im stil pregnant 32 weeks actully after the 12 week mark u have no use for it any way so it jut gos away on its own so dont worry there is hope gd luck xxx


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Thank you ladies! I really appreciate your support. This is a very scary time for me.

Key123 thanks for sharing your experience, I never hear about stuff like this, I think girls just don't talk about it.

I got the results from my bloods this morning, 4100 up from 2100 two days ago, so the cyst is still working. It's giving me some hope that this pregnancy is still viable. It's just going to stress me out from now on.

I'm still in quite a bit of pain. Taking medicine very regularly, am also very tired all the time. Could be a combination of the operation and first tri tiredness.

Edited to add: Next steps are bloods on Monday and ultrasound/obgyn appointment on Thursday


----------



## sabriena

Hope everything turns out alright. I have read that a cyst bursting is excruciating pain. I only read up on it because I also have a cyst that I guess is the size of a golf ball. It's quite common but I hope everything goes well for you and the baby :)


----------



## fluffpuffin

Zen_Jenn said:


> Thank you ladies! I really appreciate your support. This is a very scary time for me.
> 
> Key123 thanks for sharing your experience, I never hear about stuff like this, I think girls just don't talk about it.
> 
> I got the results from my bloods this morning, 4100 up from 2100 two days ago, so the cyst is still working. It's giving me some hope that this pregnancy is still viable. It's just going to stress me out from now on.
> 
> I'm still in quite a bit of pain. Taking medicine very regularly, am also very tired all the time. Could be a combination of the operation and first tri tiredness.
> 
> Edited to add: Next steps are bloods on Monday and ultrasound/obgyn appointment on Thursday

Good news about your hcg levels. fx'd that lil bean is growing fine. xxx


----------



## Lawa

Hun a Friend of mine had this! Her boy is 9months now!


----------



## Shady_R

I hope that you and bean are ok, your levels are looking good the way they are going up. Fingers crossed for you hun......


----------



## divine_kyrie

O good luck!!!! I hope your little bean is ok!


----------



## Caterpiller

Keep the faith Jen - if the cyst is still working, the numbers are growing and so is your bean - I am praying for you - not sure if you're religious, but its all I know I can do from here.


----------



## key123

ur welcome huni just tri and get as much rest as u can and i have everything crossed for u !!!! if u need to chat or any thing just pm ill always be hear as iv started my mat leave and im ever so board hahaha


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Deleted - double post.


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Got my test results back, my HCG level is now 7993. Seems like the cyst is still working. I've stopped taking the pain killers today, and am back at work for a half day. I have to take it really easy, cause I'm teaching tomorrow morning. 

I feel really tired and kinda nauseous. Don't know if it's withdrawal from the narcotics, my body being stressed out from the operation or normal first tri symptoms. 

Thank you for all your support. I really appreciate it. I will let ya'll know how the appointment goes on Thursday.

Couple questions. on the scan at the hospital there was a gestational sac but no yolk sac, and the tech said that she could not date it, and it was not normal for 5 weeks. If my HCG levels are progressing, does that mean that my bean is still growing? 

The obgyn said they normally see a yolk sac at 1800-2000 and my levels were 2100, so they should have seen something, but it wasn't too abnormal not to have seen anything? Any thoughts?


----------



## Lawa

Hey hun I did not see my Yolk sac untill today at 6 weeks and 9000 HCG 
.

Dont Panic yet


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Went to the doc's yesterday, and we saw the heartbeat! The doc was really good, he has tons of experience with obstetrics, especially high risk pregnancies, so I feel like me and bubs are in good hands. the cyst is still there, it doesn't appear to be leaking anymore, but it's bigger than my uterus (and much larger than bubs), so he's still concerned about another rupture. So, I'm back in in a couple of weeks, but so far so good.


----------



## rachyh1990

yay glad you saw a heartbeat :D fingers crossed tht that cyst doesnt repture :D xx


----------



## Ivoryapril

So pleased that things are looking up for you. When you get to 10 weeks do they expect the cyst just to disappear? x


----------



## fluffpuffin

Glad your baby's ok sweetie. it's a big worry & when you hear the heartbeat it's all worth it. 

My cyst has also grown and will probably have to be removed after first tri. scary!!! Let me know how things progress with you. xx


----------



## scottsgirl

hey i am about 4 weeks 3 days pregnant and was searching google and found this i went in for a early u/s yesterday as i have been having left side pain since i found out i was pregnant which was really early.. and on the u/s i had a enlarged out left ovary and the start of a sac in my uterus after a little wile she told em to get dressed and immediately go to my Dr which freaked me out. when i got there they told me that i either had a ruptured cyst of a ectopic pregnancy and that it was too early to tell which one they sent me in for a blood test which was fine and i have another one set for Monday not sure when i will get another u/s though i am freaking thinking its ectopic and so scared what did your pain feel like was it always there when did you notice it.. i didn't know if there was a way to pm you i am new here.. i am very curiouse and see that you have ahad good luck


----------



## Zen_Jenn

fluffpuffin said:


> My cyst has also grown and will probably have to be removed after first tri. scary!!! Let me know how things progress with you. xx

Ouch! I think they're hoping that mine will just go away on its own. It seems so large though, I'm a little worried. How are they planning on removing yours?


----------



## scottsgirl

i was just wondering if you saw my post before you posted your last post:) i am doing up a siggy so it stick out a little more.


----------



## samzi

I know every one has the cyst in the first few weeks of pregnancy as it feeds the baby...they usually disappear once the placenta kicks in.


----------



## scottsgirl

i meant to say ruptured cyst or a ectopic pregnancy in my other post oops


----------



## Pippin

Just read through your story. I'm so pleased you saw the heartbeat. I hope it keeps getting better for you and the cyst goes soon. Fingers crossed you get a further happy and healthy 8 months


----------



## fluffpuffin

Zen_Jenn said:


> fluffpuffin said:
> 
> 
> My cyst has also grown and will probably have to be removed after first tri. scary!!! Let me know how things progress with you. xx
> 
> Ouch! I think they're hoping that mine will just go away on its own. It seems so large though, I'm a little worried. How are they planning on removing yours?Click to expand...

I think via laporoscopy (going in via belly button) but :nope:, don't want that. Mine's now nearly 8cm, so it's grown by 2 - 3 cm in 2 weeks. I think they're still hoing it'll go away on its own, but not getting my hopes up. next scan in 3 weeks.... How big is your cyst??


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Hi Scottsgirl, sorry, just saw your post. I think I felt some sharp pains a week or so before, and just wrote them off as pregnancy pains. The morning I went to the ER I woke up at 4am with excruciating pain in my abdomen, the pain was so severe I lay on the floor and heaved (sorry if tmi). 

When I got to the ER, the ER doc thought I was ectopic, and they called an OBGYN, when they did the ultrasound they saw that the ovary was twisted around (causing the pain) and there was lots of fluid. They still weren't sure if it was an ectopic that had ruptured the fallopian tube, or if it was a ruptured cyst. 

The obgyn said I had the option to wait a day or two, and see if the pain went away (at this point I was on morphine), or get a laparoscopy. He strongly encouraged the laparoscopy because ectopic can result in death if left untreated. I would encourage the procedure, if the doctor thinks it's necessary. If you're ectopic, it can be life threatening if untreated, and if it's a ruptured cyst doing a laparoscopy shouldn't harm the baby implanted in your uterus. However, if you wait and it's a ruptured cyst, your body will reabsorb any fluid in your pelvis, and the cyst may heal itself.


----------



## Zen_Jenn

fluffpuffin said:


> I think via laporoscopy (going in via belly button) but :nope:, don't want that. Mine's now nearly 8cm, so it's grown by 2 - 3 cm in 2 weeks. I think they're still hoing it'll go away on its own, but not getting my hopes up. next scan in 3 weeks.... How big is your cyst??

Mine's just under 6 cm now, I think it shrank alot when it ruptured, and has grown some since it re-sealed. The laparoscopy isn't too bad, the worst part is the pain in the shoulders from the carbon dioxide gas they pump into the abdomen. For me it was the scare of being told I was losing my baby, coupled with fatigue and nausea from first tri and the stress of not knowing if the bean was ok (until yesterday) that made my recovery a little bit more prolonged.

I hope you won't need the laparoscopy, and that the cyst shrinks and goes away on it's own. One thing I was worried about was the cyst crowding out the bean, I forgot to ask about that, do you know?


----------



## scottsgirl

thanks Zen 

she didnt give me the option of a lap only to get my betas doen again on Monday and then we'd go from there.. I am not inscruiting pain but it is a cramp that never goes away.. I dont feel very positive about it i wish i could


----------



## cinnamum

aaaaw your so brave x x x fingers crossed for you hun x x xx


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Scottsgirl - I was just thinking and I didn't want to worry you unnecessarily. A lot of women have cysts that cause some pain, and they just need monitoring. If it's ectopic or a ruptured cyst it will get a lot more painful and then you'll know to get treatment. I think maybe (not sure) they'll be able to gauge whether or not it's ectopic by your bloods. Hope everything goes well on Monday.


----------

